

Show HN: [FR] Outils de création de CV enligne. AngularJs and Laravel - mrhichem
http://cv-enligne-gratuit.fr

======
mrhichem
Un outil de création de CV sans étapes et sans inscription. Avec des templates
à charger. AngularJS et Laravel.

